# Are Latex Drylok Fumes Harmful



## Norby (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,
I'm a painter at Ford Motor Co. and have a question about using Latex Drylok Waterproofer in a basement. I have never used the stuff before,are the fumes toxic or harmful. Meaning will I get a headache or dizzy breathing in the fumes while applying Water Base Drylok. 

Thank you,


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Norby said:


> Hi,
> I'm a painter at Ford Motor Co. and have a question about using Latex Drylok Waterproofer in a basement. I have never used the stuff before,are the fumes toxic or harmful. Meaning will I get a headache or dizzy breathing in the fumes while applying Water Base Drylok.
> 
> Thank you,


nope, never had a problem......solvent base sucks


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would still try and get some ventilation to the basement if its just a box fan moving some air from in the house down there.


----------



## Norby (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for your help guy's,it is my sister's basement I will be doing it on. I have been reading up on Drylok and I see it does not work on painted walls. Well before I had a chance to talk to my sister she bought 3 gals of the stuff and had it tinted ( so it cannot be returned ). She's stuck with it,I never used Drylok myself so I'm guessing it will go on easy over painted walls with more coverage with a thick napped roller. Also she has glass box windows,so no 
ventilation.

PS: The walls are really is good shape no leaks just a few mortor cracks,she listened to her friend before talking to me.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Well it says does not work over painted walls and you are going to apply over painted walls anyways?


----------



## Norby (Jan 26, 2012)

Like I said my sister already bought 3 gals,and she wants the walls painted and she cannot return it. She's stuck with 3 gals. so what else can I do.


----------



## Norby (Jan 26, 2012)

Problem solved,I don't know how my sister did it but Lowes let her return the tinted Dryloks. She must have flirted with the guy or something,I know they don't let you return tinted paint ( or maybe he's new at the job ). :thumbup: 

Like I said before the walls are painted and in great shape,no leaks and a few minor mortor cracks. She still wants it painted,she will patch the cracks and I will go over it with a latex semi-gloss paint which is what's on there now. She plans on putting the house up for sell this summer. I want you thank you all again for your help.


----------

